# To those who own INTACT male dogs....



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

My boy Eli is 15 months now and I haven't had one issue with annoying male behavior. He is intact and lives with two spayed female dogs. I also had him with another intact male and neither male had an issue.

However, I wish he would STOP squating and start lift his leg regularly. When he squats he pee's on his front legs and that's annoying to wipe of frequently. I try to encourage the bush, and he will pee on it but not on a reg. basis. He has never ever marked territory or tryed to establish dominance.

He is a great male dog with all his man hood. I had reservations about male dogs that are intact but not all male dogs are a pain. I would rather own another male intact Poodle then a female now. You can always neuter if he starts to have issues. The vets aren't always right with what they recommend.

Didn't you already have him neutered though? I thought you asked this before and then a few days later had him neutered. I don't know...maybe Im wrong. lol


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh and Eli never wander's. He never try's to escape or take off on me at the park.... etc. He's always outside with me unleashed too. 

Give little Cardi a chance. I felt like you in the beginning and now Im a believer that you can have a great intact male dog.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a question too!! (Sorry to Hijack)LOL
How do you stop "humping"? My 9wk old Spoo is already trying to hump my baby!! I cannot tolerate it!! :banghead: Grosses me out!! What should I do to deter it? TIA


----------



## Cardi2008 (Sep 26, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Didn't you already have him neutered though? I thought you asked this before and then a few days later had him neutered. I don't know...maybe Im wrong. lol


I was going to have him neutered and had an appointment for it....but then started to have second thoughts. I just want to make sure I am doing the right thing before I do something permanent.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

for the 9week old - its probably him trying to assert dominance - not always a ***ual thing with dogs. Make him know you are the pack leader not him! lol good luck!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

My intact male is not a poodle but I guess I can share about him anyway. 
Yes we did have the occasional scuffle between him and his father before I got married and moved away from home. We eventually had to seperate them perminately. To be fair though, it was my mother's dog who had the issue not my dog and Howie is usually good with other dogs intact males included. Another note on the fighting issue would be that reguardless of *** dogs will discuss who is dominate. This doen't always present itself as fighting but it can. It goes against the sterotype but having intact girls is worse and boys. In our household if there was a scuffle over a bone or a bed or whatever between two males, we stayed out of it and let them work it out on the their. If the scuffle was between two females we stepped in right away. Keep in mind that every household is different. 
As for the peeing on everything, we do have to watch Howie. He will occasionaly lift his leg in the house, usually on hubby's briefcase. We are working on that behavior. Typicaly it is more prominate in males that have lived with other intact males, and/or have been bred. Howie has been both. Hiking their leg and marking are learned behaviors in dogs. They aren't as natual as some people think they are. If a puppy is around an older male dog who is in the habit of marking in the house it stands to reason that the puppy will also learn this behavior both inside and outside. This is a big part of why Howie seems to think John's breifcase is fair game. I once had a dog that was over a year old before he learned to lift his leg. The very first time he was around a girl in heat was the fist time he did it and the last time he squatted to go pee. 
Actualy now that I think of it, a lot of those annoying dog behaviors start or get worse after the dog has been bred. He thinks he's a big man is what we say about our boys. 
Anyway this reply is sort of all over the board.... must be the cold meds - sorry. Hopefuly somebody else will be able to put it better


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Scooter is going on 8 months and is intact and I plan on leaving him
this way, I have no problems with him or out of him.

Does _anyone_ have an intact adult male that DOES NOT lift his leg to pee but squats instead?
Scooter sometimes aquats, then sometimes lifts his leg. 
What's the big deal with leg lifting anyways? Unless you're
speaking of scent marking and urinating in the house, I have no
problem with it as long as he is outside. 

Does anyone's inact male not mark everything on a walk or hike?
So far no, believe it or not, he scent marks about two times 
in our front yard when taken outside.


How is your male around other dogs, family or not?
He is a little shy around new people but would never hurt
anyone and is very submissive. He LOVES other dogs. 

Does your intact male ever try to dominate or show agression?
Nooooo...he has no ego what so ever and my new bitch 
dominates him.

Does your intact male try to fight for the alpha role?
Nope, he is still young but is the oldest male in the 
household and hasn't shown any aggression at all.

How is the wandering issue with your intact male dog?
I am fine with him being intact, actually none of my family
has EVER had a male dog de***ed, it's always our bitches
that get fixed due to they won't get knocked up.


----------



## Cardi2008 (Sep 26, 2008)

WonderPup....that was very informative. That really helps me out A LOT! 

So, your boys started the annoying male behavior _after_ they either saw another dog do it or _after_ they were bred?? 

Well, I don't plan on breeding Cardi, but I am interested in showing. He is the only dog we currently own.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Cardi2008 said:


> I all,
> 
> I have a few questions for anyone who owns an intact male adult dog. As you know, I own Cardi and he is an 8 month old male Poodle puppy. He is of show quaility and comes from champion parents. His breeder wants me to show him but I am skeptical about owning an intact male. Here are a few questions for ya:
> 
> ...


Our intact male is 15 mo old. He is Eli's (Secreto's boy) full brother. He lives with 3 intact females and 1 spade female. He squated to pee until he was about 11 mo. old, then started lifting his leg. Once in a while after one of the females pee, he will squat right over their spot and pee on top of it, just to put his scent there I suppose, and when he does he too usually pees on his front leg, ugh. When he's on a leash out for a walk, he does try to mark his teritory, but we stop him from doing it. I am sure he would mark his territory if he was not on a leash though. He has not been around to many other dogs besides our own, but when he has been, he has been just fine, both with males and females. He has never shown any aggression at all, does not try to dominate, in fact is very passive. Has never fought for the alpha role.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Some males never lift their leg...I think it is sometimes a learned behavior for some males. Some males seem to be born with it...like clockwork they start doing it without ever seeing another male dog before.

Now someone explain my female who hikes her leg....just kidding, she is just dominant because she happens to be our resident trouble starter!

Alot of the "male" behaviours are dominance related...unless the male is allowed to just wreak havic and mount and pee on everything, they rarely get too bad if left intact.

Of course that all changes when you bring a female into the picture...and it doesn't have to be in the same household. Fenton lets us know if anyone in about a 10 miles radius is in heat by howling. We just have to correct him and he will stop...but a few hours later he forgets again. 

I think people make a bigger deal out of "male" issues then is really there...like when everyone wants a female puppy because they don't want it peeing on their furniture.
A lot of the supposed male or female bad behavior is just lack of proper training.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Aye! Aye! IPP it all comes down to training  I have never owned a male dog until the last few years and he is neutered and all of the males that I have fostered have been altered. But I have been around them and seen the good and the bad, my aunt and uncle are the worst dog parents in the way that they do not correct their dogs (Golden mixes) for ANYTHING! Once when they came to visit their dogs peed ON my dog marking and they did nothing :nono: but then I have been around my friends Standard Males and they are just fine as she corrects them when they "mark" where they should not.

As for aggression that depends on the dog, there are not a lot of aggression issues with Standard Poodle Dogs and being as smart as they are are easily trained to behave. 

So yeah train him where to go and when to go and to play nice


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

If you are planning to show and your boy is the only one you have then I can't think of any reason that he has to be neutered until after you are finished showing him. Thats the way we do it anyway, if a dog isn't going to be bred he is nuetered when he finishes his championship. I word it into my sales contracts that way as well since you can't purchase a dog from me for the purposes of breeding and I retain ownership, on paper, until said dog is altered or is a champion and has the go ahead to be bred selectively.


----------



## poodleit (Dec 10, 2008)

My Uno is 2.5 yo in tact male. Sweet. polite, extremely tolerant to puppies.
No aggression. He started to lift his leg around 14 month of age. 
He does not mark indoors ( he did it once at a friend's place who has 3 poodles ). Excellent with kids and other dogs. Lives with in tact 1 yo female in harmony 

Even when leg is lifted, he "gets" his front paw sometime. I moved his paw a few times and said "paw". now we have less cleaning to do 

We go to a dog park a lot. The only aggression he ever experienced was from fixed males. Mostly black Standards. Somebody said they were intimidated by his good looks. lol

Good luck, and enjoy your complete male.


----------

